# Essie (old, old cat thread) back in hospital



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You and she are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us updated.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Google "tanyas crf support group" there is a website & yahoo group that was instrumental in helping me with my old gal as we made the journey through kidney failure.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> Google "tanyas crf support group" there is a website & yahoo group that was instrumental in helping me with my old gal as we made the journey through kidney failure.


I started going to that site when my other cat was dx'ed with CKF a year ago. I learned a lot.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news, sending lots of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts for Essie.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope she is feeling better! Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Essie is doing better. How long does the vet think it will take for the meds to start working?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

She came home this afternoon. They kept her on IV for a total of 5 days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a long time to be at the vet's. I hope Essie does well and doesn't have to go back.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

She seems to be eating well, but other than getting up to eat, go to the bathroom or get a drink, she basically sleeps. It was so nice out today, I did put her out in the sun after I got home from work for a bit.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Being a cat, eating, sleeping and doing a little suntanning is probably just what she wants.
I hope she gains her strength back and starts feeling a little more energetic.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My 18 year old kitty sleeps 90% of the time...it just seems the oldsters store up energy as they sleep for the important things such as eating and pottying. 
My kitties and I send lots of positive thoughts to you and your kitty.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We are having unusually warm weather (will be 70 today) so I think she might enjoy going outside to lie in the sun for a bit.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good. Don't forget to bring food to her a couple times a day, in case she forgets.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That's how I feed her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hope your kitty is having a good day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is Essie doing?


----------

